# auctionzip AGAIN!



## rake60 (Aug 12, 2011)

My wife and I are auction hounds.

Every week we check out the auction listings at _*Auction Zip*_.

You go to that site, type in your zip code and it finds upcoming auctions in your area.
My zip code is 15767. Type that in and have a look at the local auction on August 27th that 
features 1940 Ford coupe.







I have a plan.
Get there early and set our chairs up across the field from the porta-potty.
My wife LOVES coffee so I'll take an extra $20 to buy coffee at the concession trailer.

There would be 7% chance of her going to, or coming back from the other side of that field when 
that that car comes up for bid.

OR, should I just stay home and cut the grass that day? :hDe: ,,, 

Rick


----------



## dsquire (Aug 13, 2011)

Rick

See if you can't find something for her to do that "suddenly" comes up. Then go by yourself and let us know how restrained you were when the bidding stopped. Lots of luck. If you follow my plan you may need it. :big: :big: :big:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## bentprop (Aug 13, 2011)

Question:Which is cheaper,the Ford coupe,or a divorce lawyer :big:.
But seriously,that's NOT a 1940 Ford coupe,more like a 32-34.But it IS nice 8).
So you want to spend a whole $20 on coffee for your wife,and $25.000+ on a car for yourself.See anything wrong with this picture? 
You may need to be looking more towards gold necklaces etc. :big: :big:


----------



## Maryak (Aug 13, 2011)

Rick,

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=1206408&kwd=&zip=15767&category=0

There's a White Wicker Love Seat +++++

TOOLS & MISCELLANEOUS: Craftsman Multi Speed Drill Press, Craftsman 6 Floor Model Jointer, Craftsman Scroll Saw, Antique Wood Lathe, Stanley #9 Plane, Wood Bits & Brace, Assorted Hand Tools, Wood Step Ladders, Honda Motorcycle Seat, 2 Ammo Cans, Bell & Howe & Keystone Projectors, 5 Gallon Shop Vac, Old Fire Ext 

Good Hunting ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## mklotz (Aug 13, 2011)

Sure doesn't look like a 1940 model to me either.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 13, 2011)

That car is either a 1930 or 1931 model A Ford.---Brian


----------



## cfellows (Aug 13, 2011)

Rick, save yourself some grief and put it out of your mind... now! The lure of that car would be too much if you actually went to the auction. Heartache and pain would surely follow, whether you bought it or not...

Chuck


----------



## rake60 (Aug 15, 2011)

It is a 1930 Ford (fat fingers and laptops don't mix),but I have already lost interest in it.

There's a 1929 coming up locally the second week of September!






Tricked out instrument panel.






I can't afford to bid, but I'll be at both auctions to see what they go for.

Rick


----------



## steamer (Aug 15, 2011)

Sweet!

Dave


----------



## dparker (Aug 16, 2011)

I cruised around with a friend in his '30 Model A when I was in High School (60's) but I do not remember if it had the 5 windows or only 3. He wanted to trade it for my motorcycle but I wanted both and could only afford one. The motorcycle won until the crash and road rash, by then the Model A had moved on also.
don


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 16, 2011)

All model A coupes were 5 windows, with the exception of the Sportscoupe, which had a non retractable canvas/leather top---it was the only 3 window. (You don't count the windshield.)---Brian


----------



## pcw (Aug 20, 2011)

hehe looking at that '30 first thing that pops my mind: chop the roof. might offend some of you guys, but hey, i like hotrods. working on rodding a 27T myself.
Pascal


----------

